# holiday hot nuts



## miamirick (Dec 27, 2011)

made a batch of nuts on the new smoker,   i need a lot more practice on it as you'll see

three batches

one jamaican jerk cashews

one sweet pecans

one hot tabasco peanuts








looks like the smoke is flowing just about right 







everything in place ready for a couple hour smoke







check out killer keeping the beach clear of the ducks







went to check status and found the sweet pecans ruined i had them right by the firebox and ruined them







two out of three came out good







i gotta fix that hot spot, gonna install a diverter

thnaks for looking


----------



## sprky (Dec 27, 2011)

Bummer your pecans got rosty toasty, or incinerated how ever you want to look at it. but the others


----------



## smoke king (Dec 27, 2011)

Too bad those got ruined. Were the others good? And the chicken too?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Killer is a trip!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh well 2 out of 3 ain't bad........Should be a song ha


----------



## miamirick (Dec 28, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Oh well 2 out of 3 ain't bad........Should be a song ha




"Killer" is very vigilant on the beach patrol! 
 


SmokinAl said:


> Killer is a trip!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 6, 2012)

The cashews look mighty tasty!  I love your back deck. I bet FL is pretty nice this time of year.  I smoked my first nut this past holiday also. I did a simple spicy almond. I used a little oil, garlic powder, cayan, chili powder, black pepper & super fine ground sea salt. I smoked them raw for 3 hours, then put the oil on & seasoning, baked it for 10-15 minutes in the oven at 350°.

They came out great but the one thing I learned was after they are finished is let them sit and be somewhat gentle with them when storing because if you shake them or move them right after they are done, a lot of the seasoning falls off. 

Thanks for the pics, I love the river in the background and I'm super jealous your grill/smoker is next to water....I think I'll take off the rest of the day now and find some water to fish.


----------

